# Recipe for DIY Selenium Vitamin E and D?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anyone have the recipe for homemade Selenium bolus? I used it a few months ago as I cannot readily get the real stuff here in Ontario. It uses people vitamins, worked great! Now I can't for the life of me find the mixture/dosing!! :brickwall:

*UPDATE Scroll down for recipe and pics of the process!!!*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

maybe PM GoatHiker...shes good at these kind of conversions : )


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

...and if you get it...would you post it? Thanks!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

top_goat said:


> ...and if you get it...would you post it? Thanks!


You bet! Post it, print it, laminate it and keep it my goat log this time too! LOL!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Following this


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Following! I'm in Ontario, so know your situation...cause I'm in it as well!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in Ontario too and I buy a little jar of Selon/e at TSC or farm supply store. It's an injectable.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally found some info!!!! Some random post, not the original place I got the info, but this is the same ingredients/techniques. I will make them 1/2 size as my goats are super mini...

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2013/5/using-selenium-yeast-capsules.htm

need ten of the 200 mcg selenium capsules dissolved in hot water - would not give the capsule - pour out the contents and dissolve in a little hot water and to that you must add all the oil from a 1000 IU vitamin E capsule and all the oil from an 800 IU vitamin D capsule, mix, cool and give orally - one dose of this mixture is generally given 4 weeks prior to kidding - if you do not add the D and E the selenium will not work. Bo-Se injection really are not necessary as they do not have the D in them and so many, many times just don't work - oral human vitamins/minerals work much better. For the newborn kid goats, I use one 200 mcg selenium tablet crushed and dissolved in a little hot water and to that add half the oil from a 1000 IU vitamin E capsule and half the oil from an 800 IU vitamin D capsule, mix, cool and give orally.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the link!! Great info!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Ditto! Thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

minibarn said:


> I'm in Ontario too and I buy a little jar of Selon/e at TSC or farm supply store. It's an injectable.


Yeah, I have selenium/vit e from the vet. Injectable. But I'm not a fan of it, since it's not natural for goats to have minerals injected into them. And I don't like giving shots  I prefer a paste or oral supplement.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I just made a batch and thought I would contribute a pics of my process! I have 6 does just bred -should I dose them now or a month before kidding which I read elsewhere? Advice appreciated!!!

*Tips:* use hot water to dissolve, nail polish bottle makes a great smasher!
cut the gel caps and squeeze out, toss the coatings, they don't dissolve (I tried)
add honey for flavor
stir well, this made 3 doses for my dwarf goats, I sucked up 3 syringes, alternating so the grit and oil was evenly dispersed in the syringes


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

This is great!! Following!

Edit: How often do you think you should administer this? Once a month or so in deficient areas, or do you think once before breeding and then again before kidding is good enough?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We do BoSe before breeding and again a month or so before kidding...since we started, kidding season has gone way better....: ) Great pic..thanks for shareing...


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

happybleats said:


> We do BoSe before breeding and again a month or so before kidding...since we started, kidding season has gone way better....: ) Great pic..thanks for shareing...


Thanks Cathy - what about the bucks and wethers?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I read that Selenium can slow the swimmers so they get theirs at least 2 months before breeding a a few after breeding season, around december.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also vitamin e in d-alpha (natural) has better absorption than dl-alpha (synthetic)


----------



## trottingc (May 15, 2013)

Do you use the same amount for all goats? I have both Nigerians and Nubians.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great info!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

trottingc said:


> Do you use the same amount for all goats? I have both Nigerians and Nubians.


The original recipe is based on 90-100 pound goats. My goats are tiny being 30-40 pounds so I split this recipe in 3. This is a bit of a guessing game, but I think it's worth the risk. You may want to do more research.

I will post back in a few weeks or months as to whether I had results or not.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I will post back in a few weeks or months as to whether I had results or not.


I cant wait to hear the results!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Im bumping this up because I tried it. 

I unfortunately saw no results but am curious. 

@ 10 - 200mcg tablets thats 2000 mcg selenium..
Vitamin E/Selenium Gel delivers 46.4 mcg selenium per 4 mL adult dose. Big difference in the amount of selenium delivered. 

Im still playin playing around with a few things. Be nice to find a mineral that had enough selenium and copper in it for my area.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

:update:

Well, its been a few months since I have treated all my girls with this - am I'm not really sure if I have results. Everyone looks good, is due to kid in a few weeks, and I don't know if I should dose them again.

I'm not sure what I was expecting -brilliant coats, bright eyes, and joyous bounces of happiness everyday? They definitely look better, but I also copper bloused them, added BOSS to feed, so that may be part of the cause.

I really should do a trial with 2 groups of goats, but I want the best for all of them 

Doing more research I agree with nannyrus -these doses do not align with the ingredients I found in the gel from Jeffers, this is waaaaay more in selenium.

I don't know if I should continue, and dose my does now with a dose similar to the gel ingredients? I guess it couldn't hurt...

comments appreciated!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you will see results in kids when they are born.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been giving replamin gel for about a month and a half now. They barely touch the loose mineral anymore, (though they still gobble the salt) and our first two kids on the ground didn't need BoSe shots, nor did their dam get BoSe before kidding, as in all previous years of my goat owning venture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Sounds like the replamin works for you.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I think you will see results in kids when they are born.


You mean in easier kiddings and healthy kids? Gee I hope so! Should I still give them a selenium boost when born?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> I've been giving replamin gel for about a month and a half now. They barely touch the loose mineral anymore, (though they still gobble the salt) and our first two kids on the ground didn't need BoSe shots, nor did their dam get BoSe before kidding, as in all previous years of my goat owning venture.


Ranger1 - That's sounds great - how did you determine if they needed BoSe when born or before kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> You mean in easier kiddings and healthy kids? Gee I hope so! Should I still give them a selenium boost when born?


Hard to say. Depends on how deficient you are.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, in the past years the newborn kids had very bad ankles-a couple of hours after the were born they were walking on their ankles they were so contracted. Weak, slow kids, and two years ago, a kid whose legs locked straight out at about an hour old. So, they obviously needed BoSe. In an effort to fix this, last year we gave BoSe to 4 of our does 4 weeks before kidding. Though the kids weren't as bad, they still had bad ankles. The last goat due last year got BoSe at 4 weeks and 2 weeks before kidding and her kids were fine.

As I said, using replamin and, experimentally not giving BoSe this year, everything is fine.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Very interesting, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Janeen (Nov 19, 2017)

Great info!


----------



## Sioux (Feb 20, 2018)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Finally found some info!!!! Some random post, not the original place I got the info, but this is the same ingredients/techniques. I will make them 1/2 size as my goats are super mini...
> 
> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2013/5/using-selenium-yeast-capsules.htm
> 
> need ten of the 200 mcg selenium capsules dissolved in hot water - would not give the capsule - pour out the contents and dissolve in a little hot water and to that you must add all the oil from a 1000 IU vitamin E capsule and all the oil from an 800 IU vitamin D capsule, mix, cool and give orally - one dose of this mixture is generally given 4 weeks prior to kidding - if you do not add the D and E the selenium will not work. Bo-Se injection really are not necessary as they do not have the D in them and so many, many times just don't work - oral human vitamins/minerals work much better. For the newborn kid goats, I use one 200 mcg selenium tablet crushed and dissolved in a little hot water and to that add half the oil from a 1000 IU vitamin E capsule and half the oil from an 800 IU vitamin D capsule, mix, cool and give orally.


How much water do you use?


----------



## Sioux (Feb 20, 2018)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Thanks Cathy - what about the bucks and wethers?


What is a pocket?


----------

